# Which Software Platforms are Exploited the Most



## drhowarddrfine (Mar 26, 2017)

Interesting data visualization

You will probably be interested in this, too: Programming Languages Influence Network


----------



## Rand0m (Apr 1, 2017)

Very nice...


----------



## Crivens (Apr 4, 2017)

It lists "hardware" in the list of software platforms. Did I miss something? Has something happened since my PhD attempt in that field?


----------



## Oko (Apr 4, 2017)

Crivens said:


> It lists "hardware" in the list of software platforms. Did I miss something? Has something happened since my PhD attempt in that field?


I stop reading after noticing that Android is more secure than OpenBSD. I am too busy switching all my perimeter firewalls to Android


----------



## ShelLuser (Apr 4, 2017)

Well, that settles it. Time to move from FreeBSD to Plan9 which according to them has only one exploit


----------

